# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  BPS-Magazin Nr. 3/ 2012

## Harald_1933

Wer nicht regelmäßig ein Treffen von einer Selbsthilfegruppe-Prostatakrebs besucht, kommt allenfalls nach schriftlicher Anforderung in der Geschäftstelle des BPS zu einem Original-Exemplar des aktuellen BPS-Magazins. *Hier* allerdings kann man es sich auch heruntenladen. 

Und wahrlich, diese letzte Ausgabe hat es in sich. So viele lebendige Aktivitätsberichte von einzelnen Selbsthilfegruppen gab es nie zuvor in einem Magazin des BPS zu lesen. Auch der ungekürzte Bericht von Professor Martin Schostak zum Thema "Früherkennung bei Prostatakrebs" verdient angesichts der Tatsache, dass Prof. Schostak dem Forum aktuell nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen möchte, besondere Beachtung. Ich bin aber doch immer noch optimistisch, dass die Auszeit doch einmal zu Ende geht. In diesem Sinne!!

*"Der Ärger ist als Gewitter, nicht als Dauerregen gedacht; er soll die Luft reinigen und nicht die Ernte verderben."*
(Ernst R. Hauschka)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Alle Veröffentlichungen zur PREFERE Studie, auch im BPS-Magazin. erinnern mich sehr an wortgleiche Veröffentlichungen in allen Medien der ehem. DDR nach Verlautbarungen des Politbüros. 
Nirgendwo eine Stimme des Zweifels, des Protestes. Will keiner etwas Kritisches sagen? Kann keiner etwas Kritisches sagen? oder: Wagt keiner etwas Kritisches zu dieser Studie zu sagen? Einen Hinweis erhalten wir beim Lesen der Stellungnahme des Professors Dr. T. Wiegel zu Kritik aus den eigenen Reihen der Professorenschaft; Er schreibt: "Dass Herr Porzsolt (der Professoren-Titel ist weggelassen) die bearbeitenden Ethikkommissionen mit der Behauptung angreift, dass keine der involvierten Ethikkommissionen Vorbehalte gegen diese Studie geltend gemacht hätte, diese offensichtlich nicht unabhängig seien und er die PREFERE-Studie als unethisch ansieht, weil Patienten nicht wahrheitsgemäß über die Studie unterrichtet würden und ihnen Informationen vorenthalten würden, stellt ihn außerhalb jeder Dialogfähigkeit und disqualifiziert ihn ohne weitere Worte."
Wer im hierarchisch aufgestellten Medizinsystem traut sich da noch frei zu sprechen? Mal sehen, wielange Herr PROFESSOR Dr. Portzsolt seine Position am Universitätsklinikum Ulm noch innehaben wird? 

Die Misskonzeption, die Realitätsferne und die Vergeudung finanzieller und personeller Resourcen sowie die fragwürdige Ethik bei dieser Studie sind so offensichtlich, dass ich mich frage, wie Leute, die eine solche Studie sich ausdenken und mit brachialem Willen kraft abhängiger Institutionen und Medien auch durchsetzen, mit einer so schweren Krankheit wie KREBS weiterkommen können.

Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo,

unlängst fiel schon mal das Wort Hassprediger. Man sollte nun wirklich mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen und nicht immer wieder versuchen, Mißklänge zu produzieren. Man sollte auch mal da mitlesen, wo schon aktuell Stellung bezogen wurde, nämlich z.B. *hier.*

*"Ehrgeiz darf man nur soweit freien Lauf lassen, dass er nicht in Rücksichtslosigkeit umschlägt"*
(Günther Schehl)

----------

